# A guy gets his new motorhome delivered



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

A man waited patiently last week after 6 months for his new Prevost to be delivered to his front door, staring out the window, nose pressed up fogging up the glass, he heard the pleasant rumble of an engine on this quiet Sunday morning. He alerted his wife and kids, they all ran downstairs and dashed out the door to see the new family adventure-bus. The paint job was exactly like they had imagined, the driver greeted them and gladly presented the new owner the keys. The marble-power step came down, the kids dashed in and oohed and awed with great enthusiasm, the wife praised the Rare leather covered couches and birds-eye maple trim on the cabinets, as dad sat behind the driver seat, his reaction was silent yet loud as though he had shouted in complete anger and the celebration ended. Sweat was pouring from his red face... they all ran to see what was wrong, as he stared at the floorboard beneath the steering wheel, whats wrong daddy whats wrong ??? 30 seconds go by with no reply......he finally utters....it's a stick. :wink:


----------

